# Red



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2017)

blue


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> blue




spank!!!! QUIT IT! lol


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2017)

Kat said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > blue
> ...



spank??? i've been a bad boy. do it again.


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




Lemme go find my whip!  You know you are ruining my red thread, doncha?


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2017)

Kat said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



Yes mistress. I'll wait right here.


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2017)

.
No green? White?


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)

No, wanted red things.


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 6, 2017)

ok


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Male Orgasm 1 Sounds




You are cruisin' for a bruisin' !


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## The Great Goose (Sep 6, 2017)

X5


----------



## yiostheoy (Sep 6, 2017)

Kat said:


>


Anything could be coming out of those lips --

- bad breath;

- cigarette smoke;

- the fishy smell of giving/having given fellacio;

- Cheerios for breakfast;

- garlic;

- onions;

- etc -- I rest my case.


----------



## Compost (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...





You sure have been hanging with the wrong people. Nasty.

Oh and stop trolling this thread.


----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Pop23 (Sep 6, 2017)

Ladies, take this test with your man

Psst. Hey, Men- There's a Color That You Can't See.

I was amazed, women see more shades of red then men. 

Carry on ya'll


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)

AngelsNDemons said:


> View attachment 147921​





           ^^^^^


----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2017)

skye said:


>


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> >




I agree LOL 

There is no place like home! 


But why is she down like that???


----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 6, 2017)

skye said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



You never had a hard day when nothing went right, you spent about 2 minutes seriously considered putting the kid up for adoption when she decided to paint the dog with a can of cheeze whiz, and just when you were about to shower and go to bed, the toilet stopped up? If you don't feel a house fall on you then, you just ain't normal.


----------



## Nosmo King (Sep 6, 2017)

Redirect Notice


Scarlet


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Valerie (Sep 6, 2017)

Kat said:


> stop trolling this thread.


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2017)

OK, theres just that one little red down there in the right hand corner


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2017)

OK , its a statue of ERIC the RED.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2017)

skye said:


>




Stop the personal photos, your killing me


----------



## skye (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 6, 2017)

OK, that door was once red, still is a bit !   
ok, its hardly red but the rooster might qualify.. picture from Iceland


----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## BULLDOG (Sep 7, 2017)

Kat said:


>


----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2017)

The Sun


----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2017)

- "Sweet, zesty, crunchy and beautiful to look at… What's not to love about Pomegranates?" -


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2017)

Australia, Ayers Rock, Mount Uluru


----------



## featherlite (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Pop23 (Sep 8, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I
Maybe its just me, but I think they look to be worth taking the chance


----------



## featherlite (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 8, 2017)

Irish Setter


----------



## Dalia (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 9, 2017)

skye said:


>




This looks SO good and refreshing....I think I could eat it all!


----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 12, 2017)

NSFW


----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 17, 2017)

Compost said:


>




Did you know that tomatoes were originally green?


----------



## April (Sep 17, 2017)

longknife said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Mmmmmm..... fried green tomatoes...


----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

My favourite team: Maroons!!! (Queensland State of Origin Rugby League Team)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

(Rugby Union this time)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Greg


----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 20, 2017)

featherlite said:


> View attachment 150319



Reminds me of this album cover.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2017)

Ferrari red.....


----------



## skye (Sep 22, 2017)

Sugar coated peanuts!


----------



## April (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Compost (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2017)

AngelsNDemons


----------



## Compost (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Bonzi (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## skye (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Sep 29, 2017)

Bonzi said:


>




That's awesome where did you get that from  Bonzi?


----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Pinterest

It's beautiful!


----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## April (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)

​


----------



## April (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## skye (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## April (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## SeaGal (Oct 31, 2017)

Once blue, now red.


----------



## longknife (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 17, 2017)




----------



## April (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Kat (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 4, 2017)

Whoever posted the Poincianas, that's cool.


----------



## April (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Yarddog (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## skye (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Dec 24, 2017)

Wheelbarrow


----------



## skye (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## April (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Unkotare (Jan 24, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> Wheelbarrow




Nobody?


----------



## longknife (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Feb 10, 2018)

longknife said:


>


What/where is that, longknife?  It reminds me of our wild blueberry bushes in fall, when the leaves turn red.  What is that stuff?


----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



To be perfectly honest, I don't have the faintest idea. It was just a lot of red.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> View attachment 175749



Damn


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 10, 2018)

OldLady said:


> View attachment 175749




Now that's a lady I would love to dance with..


----------



## featherlite (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## April (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## April (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2018)

Comment porter le chapeau rouge avec du style - Archzine.fr


----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (Apr 21, 2018)

Kat said:


>




That is definitely an onion.
What's it got to do with onions, you ask?
Simple, if you peel that dress off, I'm gonna see something that will make me cry - - dat azz!!!


----------



## longknife (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 3, 2018)




----------



## April (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Synthaholic (May 3, 2018)

*RED*


----------



## skye (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2018)




----------



## April (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 7, 2018)




----------



## April (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 14, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2018)




----------



## April (May 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## WheelieAddict (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 6, 2018)

longknife said:


>


Well, that is certainly the most currant photo.


----------



## April (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## April (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## April (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## skye (Sep 20, 2018)

Red Wave!


----------



## miketx (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Oct 19, 2018)

Amazing red sky at Missoula, Montana  International Airport last night, at the time of Trump's rally!


----------



## longknife (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## OldLady (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## skye (Nov 5, 2018)

Red! always red!


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Yarddog (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 6, 2018)

Red Green


----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## gtopa1 (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 27, 2018)

April said:


>




*How many young people know what that is?*


----------



## April (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## April (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Synthaholic (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Kat (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## April (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 16, 2019)

I think red hair in girls is very beautiful I like that photo
British model Lily Cole


----------



## SaxxyBlues (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2019)

Building Strong Walls Since 1775! 
Nice red there!

Happy Engineers Week!


----------



## skye (Feb 18, 2019)

Beautiful


----------



## longknife (Feb 20, 2019)

skye said:


> Building Strong Walls Since 1775!
> Nice red there!
> 
> Happy Engineers Week!



*In 1958, I attended the Engineer School at Fort Belvoir, Va*


----------



## skye (Feb 20, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## April (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2019)

now every time I step into a supermarket.....this is the first thing I grab.....they are not cheap I don't care I adore   fresh raspberries.


----------



## longknife (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2019)

Ava Gardner with a splash of red 1940s


----------



## skye (Mar 4, 2019)

my darlings.....

Victory Red lipstick -1941


----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## April (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## Compost (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Compost (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## buttercup (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Mar 13, 2019)

My Nose... I have a flold…


----------



## April (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## skye (Mar 28, 2019)

I love Q.


----------



## skye (Mar 28, 2019)

I just love all of  the red  hearts ....inside the Q


----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## April (May 2, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## April (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 29, 2019)

Kat said:


> No, wanted red things.






This is a Red Southern style.


----------



## longknife (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 8, 2019)

longknife said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## longknife (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## baileyn45 (Sep 24, 2019)

The red planet


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 25, 2019)

What’s going on


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Unkotare (Feb 11, 2020)

Wheel Barrel.


----------



## Compost (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------

